# Bucky Skeleton Stolen - need replacement



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi guys

My bucky skeleton was stolen from my front porch last month. Police report filed, description of the thief and her car, but no leads. I'm started to look for a replacement. Looks like there are a lot of cheap knock-offs of the original Anatomical Chart Company skeletons out there. I'd really like the same quality as my Kris was, he held up through a lot of silliness. And I have his Halloween head still packed away and would want to make sure that it can be used on the new body.

What's the best source now for bucky skeletons?


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

These guys...

http://www.skeletonsandmore.com/securecart/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=70_73&products_id=473&zenid=96k7adq2tl9nkev7dc4ojr3ia0

...were at Transworld this year.
I've never owned an actual Bucky, so I can't say one way or the other if this is a good value.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Or Ebay. Seen 4th quality Bucky skeletons sell for under $70.00


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

You might think about just waiting until the Walgreen's skeletons come out next Halloween season. They look almost as good as a Bucky, but a lot cheaper, $30.00 I think.
I think they are even available online at that time also.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

^They were $20 where I live. I bet they got discounted too, because no one bought any.

For durability, the Bucky will definitely win out. Not sure what you are using him for, though.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

The-Dullahan said:


> ^They were $20 where I live. I bet they got discounted too, because no one bought any.
> 
> For durability, the Bucky will definitely win out. Not sure what you are using him for, though.


$20?? You're probably talking about Bluckies.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

Nope. Walgreens Skeletons. $19.99. These chaps, here. These ARE the ones everyone calls "Walgreens Skeletons" correct?










The ones at Target (which were similar, but would hold whatever pose you put them in) were $28.99. (These here, seen on the right)


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

Yep. Walgreen's skeletons rock.
Great price. ($30 last I checked)
Life size.
Look good.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

I've seen some skeletons advertised as a "Bucky" on eBay at lower prices than the $200 I might expect but the pictures look like a cheaper thinner plastic. I really like the solidity and the weight of a real Bucky.

Kris was my only Bucky, I have about 3 dozen bluckies in my haunt and he was an indulgence, a Christmas gift from my partner. Who is not a Halloween fanatic, but loves me enough to not only buy the skeleton but help find appropriate attire for every holiday for him. He helped celebrate St, Patrick's day in a green bowler hat, wore a sombrero for Cinco de Mayo, Pilgrim hat or feathers for Thanksgiving, Santa suit and beard for Christmas. Was kind of a fixture in the neighborhood, always somewhere on the porch relaxing and watching friends and neighbors walk by. 

Halloween was his favorite, though. Fancied himself the Johnny Depp of the Dead. Kris would be all decked out in pirate attire. He wore his other head in October so that he could read aloud from Treasure Island and other pirate favorites, sometimes just to a few bluckies gathered round in a circle, sometimes to live humans who wandered by while I was setting up the haunt. Last year he dressed as a cowboy since I changed my theme, but he was really excited about 2013 since the plan was to emulate his hero Johnny and portray Tonto, even had a crow already picked out for his headdress.


----------



## The-Dullahan (Feb 26, 2011)

I purchased my last Bucky off Ebay for $85. And it came with an extra arm...though I really am not sure why. It was not listed to include it, either. Oh well, free arm!

For price ratio, real skeletons are always the best way to go. However, you have to check the local laws on owning them and if being used for a Halloween prop...Yeah, I'd go with a Bucky, too.

I have quite a many Bucky skeletons at the moment, all of which I corpsed in some way or another. I think when I choose to retire them, I would like to leave them in trashbags on the side of the interstate and on the golf courses where the elderly folk live (Yes, in central Florida, it is common to live ON a golf course)


Anyhow, that is neither here nor there. I would suggest that when you get your next Bucky, maybe find a way to lock him into...wherever you are putting him. A bench for example. Put a chain or steel braided cord around his spine and attach him to it. It will not make him IMPOSSIBLE to steal, but it will be MUCH more difficult and time consuming...probably noisier too.

Especially since petty thieves do not tend to be the most sophisticated, skilled, tactile or quiet bunch.


----------



## kenkozpgh (Jul 19, 2012)

Sorry, for you loss. I've had props stolen in the past and I can feel your pain. I'd go with a bucky as the other have stated, but if you're looking to save a little, I'd go with the Costco, Walgreen, CVS or Garden Ridge ones. I've attached pics of them, that I used last year. 
I really like your use of Kris. I'm going to show this thread to my wife. She's decorates our bay widow for every Holiday and just like people dress those lawn gooses, she can dress our bucky....Thanks so much for the idea.

Good luck on your replacement.

Ken


----------



## Abunai (Jan 28, 2008)

kenkozpgh said:


> ]
> View attachment 151802


That is friggin' awesome!
I love that set up.
I may be forced to steal your idea.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Here is a site for a new Bucky http://www.skeleton-factory.com/Bucky-Skeletons/ ($108.44)
Best price I have seen in some time. I have 4 Bucky Skeletons.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Thanks, all. I ended up going with Stick's recommendation and have ordered a Bucky from the Skeleton Factory. Will let you all know what I think of the quality when it gets here.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad to be able to help you out.


----------



## njwilk (Oct 18, 2005)

Just received my Bucky from Skeleton Factory and he's exactly what I wanted. Same quality as my original, outstanding customer service. I had written to them first to ask if they were selling the same skeleton as the original Anatomical Chart Company. Quick response confirming that they were sourced from the same supplier. I placed my order and then sent a thank you back to customer service. They let me know that there is a 20% off sale going on in April. And then applied the sale code to my already-processed order, issuing me a refund. Package arrived in less than a week. Very pleased with these folks, will definitely order from them again.


----------



## stick (Apr 2, 2009)

Glad it work out for you.


----------

